

Fortress of Solitude Dining Room - dmor
http://refer.ly/fortress_of_solitude_dining_room/c/b280cda2473b11e2b5ab22000a1db8fa

======
snogglethorpe
Couldn't they have picked stuff at least _slightly_ resembled what's in the
movie...?

~~~
kevin_morrill
I am open to suggestions.

